# eclipse unter linux mit openjdk 6 ???



## ruutaiokwu (27. Jan 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hatte dieses problem jetzt schon zum 2. mal, also an der linux-distribution kann es nicht liegen...

folgendes:

- openjdk 6 heruntergeladen (apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk)
- eclipse heruntergeladen

anschliessend habe ich versucht, den "eclipse equinox launcher", der sich als .jar im plugins-verzeichnis befindet über java -jar in der konsole zu starten. nach einigerzeit ist man wieder beim terminal-prompt. wenn man -verbose als parameter hinzufügt, sieht man tonnenweise meldungen, jedoch keine einzige fehlerhafte. und dann ist auch wieder irgendeinmal fertig...

folgende linuxe habe ich verwendet

-> ubuntu 8.0.4, virtualisiert über vmbox auf x86-windows
-> debian lenny 5.0.7 auf einer "sun blade 2000" mit ultrasparc

scheint wohl am openjdk zu liegen... oracle jdeveloper läuft jedoch mit dem damit (nur auf dem sparc ausprobiert)


grüsse,
jan


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jan 2011)

Warum versuchst du den Equinox Launcher zu starten anstatt das binary 'eclipse'?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Jan 2011)

weil ich nicht weiss, welche abhängigkeiten das binary der linux-eclipse-distribution hat, unter den x86-linuxen, wohlverstanden. das binary ist doch für x86-linuxe ausgelegt, oder?

soweit ich weiss, ist kein shellscript dabei. bei jdeveloper gibt's sowas...

und unter dem sparc-linux kann ich das binary natürlich komplett vergessen...

deshalb starte ich eclipse wie hier beschreiben unter Starting Eclipse Commandline With Equinox Launcher - Eclipsepedia. das klappt unter windows, nicht aber unter linux mit dem openjdk-6...

wenn ich das jar starte, kann ich wohl sicherstellen dass alles plattformunabhängig geht. hoffe aber dass ich dies hier niemandem zu erklären brauche...;-)


danke & gruss, jan


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jan 2011)

> weil ich nicht weiss, welche abhängigkeiten das binary der linux-eclipse-distribution hat, unter den x86-linuxen, wohlverstanden. das binary ist doch für x86-linuxe ausgelegt, oder?


Das hängt davon ab welche Version du runtergeladen hast. 


> und unter dem sparc-linux kann ich das binary natürlich komplett vergessen...


Es gibt doch gar kein Eclipse für Linux auf Sparc, nur Solaris auf Sparc.

Versuch wie gesagt das binary auszuführen. Du solltest damit eine Fehlermeldung erhalten die hoffentlich weiterhilft.
Welche Version hast du denn nun genau runtergeladen?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (27. Jan 2011)

na ja, bei ubuntu 8.0.4 unter x86 kann ich es zumindest mal versuchen, das binary zu starten. zur zeit verwende ich eclipse 3.5 ("galileo")

und als jre/jdk wie gesagt openjdk 6, also NICHT das "original". 

dass es ein eclipse, angepasst für solaris unter sparc gibt, davon habe ich noch nie was gehört.

java-applikationen wie eclipse sind ja eh plattformunabhängig, wie gesagt, wenn man das jar startet sollte das klappen. oder macht eclipse native-call auf irgendwelchen plattformabhängigen libraries?? (windows ".dll", linux ".so"...)


gruss, jan


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2011)

> und als jre/jdk wie gesagt openjdk 6, also NICHT das "original".


Ja, schon klar. Sollte auch mit openjdk laufen.


> dass es ein eclipse, angepasst für solaris unter sparc gibt, davon habe ich noch nie was gehört.


Gibt es aber, allerdings nicht Linux auf Sparc.
Eclipse Project



> java-applikationen wie eclipse sind ja eh plattformunabhängig, wie gesagt, wenn man das jar startet sollte das klappen. oder macht eclipse native-call auf irgendwelchen plattformabhängigen libraries?? (windows ".dll", linux ".so"...)


Hier liegst du völlig falsch. Eclipse ist zwar eine Java Anwendung, verwendet allerdings platformspezifische Fragmente , daher musst du unbedingt die *passende* Version für dein System herunterladen (Betriebsystem, Architektur und Window Manager), sonst wird die Anwendung nicht starten.
Ausserdem solltest du über das binary starten und nicht über die jar


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2011)

SWT zB. ist plattformanhängig da es "native umgesetzt" wird.

Hatte selber keine Probleme unter OpenJDK 1.6, was natürlich nur begrenzte Aussagekraft hat.

Eclipse RCPs verteilt man imho grundsätzlich für verschiedene Plattformen/Architekturen, der Sourcecode bleibt gleich (mit Ausnahme von ein paar Details, zB. GTK Workarounds), das Packaging ist anders (anderer Launcher/Target Platform, letzteres u.a. wegen SWT etc.).

Edit: zu spät


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Jan 2011)

besten dank euch allen für eure hinweise!

möglicherweise werde ich, falls ich mal genug zeit habe, eclipse selbst kompilieren...


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2011)

> möglicherweise werde ich, falls ich mal genug zeit habe, eclipse selbst kompilieren...


Wieviel Zeit muss man haben um sie in etwas sinnloses zu investieren?

Nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist wirklich überflüssig


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Jan 2011)

"Nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist wirklich überflüssig"

na ja, wenn ich das tool unter dem sparc linux zum laufen bringen will? weiss nicht, aber falls der x86-linux-version von eclipse keinen eigenen x86-linux-libraries (".so") mitgeliefert werden, sondern "nur" native call's auf bereits auf dem system vorhandenen libraries gemacht werden, könnte das sogar noch klappen, wer weiss.

denn die linux-libraries haben ja, unabhängig von der plattform, "normalerweise" den gleichen namen. und einem java-native-call spielt das doch keine rolle ob das nun ein sparc-linux- oder x86-linux-library ist...? oder sehe ich das falsch?

angenommen es wären schon in der eclipse equinox launcher-jar irgendwelche systemabhängig kompilierte libraries, dann könnte ich das natürlich vergessen...


grüsse,
jan


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2011)

> na ja, wenn ich das tool unter dem sparc linux zum laufen bringen will?


Das solltest du dir genau überlegen, wird offiziell nicht unterstützt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein einfacher compile das ändert.
Sicherlich kannst du die Shared Objects nutzen, aber ob dabei wirklich auch dasselbe passiert...

Musst dir halt überlegen was das "kostet", wenn man selber eine Plattform pflegt.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Jan 2011)

wie gesagt würde oracle jdeveloper funktionieren, der ist 100% pure-java. wie es um netbeans steht, weiss ich nicht, hat jemand damit erfahrungen? besteht das auch aus purem java ohne native-calls?

grüsse, jan


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (28. Jan 2011)

Bei NetBeans gibt es schonmal die Downloadmöglichkeit als "OS-unabhängiges zip"

Der Unterschied zwischen Eclipse und NetBeans liegt im GUI-Framework.

Eclipse => SWT => Plattformabhängig, da Systemkomponenten zum rendern genutzt werden.

Netbeans => Swing => Plattformunabhängig, da das rendern in Java geschieht.

Was ich gerade noch gesehen habe ist Welcome to Eclipse on Swing

In diesem Projekt wird mehr oder weniger versucht, SWT durch einen Swing-Nachbau zu ersetzen, um dadurch die abhängigkeit von SWT zu lösen.

Allerdings lassen die Kommentare auf nichts gutes schließen. Und 3 Jahre inaktivität sind auch nicht gerade...


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2011)

IME stösst bei der GUI (auch Swing) die Platformunabhängigkeit auch mal an ihre Grenzen, Swing/Netbeans hatten früher(?) Probleme unter Ubuntu/GNome bei eingeschalteten Desktopeffekten.

Swing lässt mittlerweile über OpenGL rendern, seit Java 6 ist das default.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (28. Jan 2011)

ich hab auch überlegt ob ich bei Swing wirklich plattformunabhängig oder doch plattformunabhängiger schreiben sollte.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Jan 2011)

hallo zusammen,

habe gar nicht gemerkt, dass die diskussion noch weitergelaufen ist... irgendwie macht meine mailbox probleme.

netbeans funktioniert, definitiv. habe einfach die vorgeschlagene version heruntergeladen, ein gepacktes shellscript. anschliessend konnte ich das ganze installieren.

läuft nicht mal schlecht auf der alten kiste...


----------



## ruutaiokwu (28. Jan 2011)

ach ja, noch anchträglich, falls es interessiert. somit kann man eclipse direkt per java-bytecode-interpreter starten:

*java -jar org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.0.v20100507.jar org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main*
(alternativ javaw, und der versionspostfix kann natürlich varieren)

nun habe ich das nochmals unter sparc-linux versucht, hat aber leider nicht geklappt. ach was soll's ein anderes mal...

schönes wochenende,
jan


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2011)

> java -jar org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.0.v20100507.jar org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main
> (alternativ javaw, und der versionspostfix kann natürlich varieren)
> 
> nun habe ich das nochmals unter sparc-linux versucht, hat aber leider nicht geklappt. ach was soll's ein anderes mal...


Das Framework Eclipse kann man damit starten da es platformunabhängig ist, nur eben die Workbench, also die Oberfläche, nicht.
Du musst auch nicht Eclipse selbst kompilieren um es auf der Kombination Sparc + Linux (warum benutzt man einen solchen Exot als Entwicklungsrechner?) zum Laufen zu bekommen. Dafür musst du im Prinzip nur das binary Fragment von SWT kompilieren es in dein Eclipse installieren.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (29. Jan 2011)

...ja, habe gerade nachgeschaut, die .dll-files sind hier:







wenn das das einzige ist, was os-spezifisch ist, kann ich das mal versuchen.


zum sparc:

die sparc-kiste habe ich zuhause, um mich ein wenig (u.a aus beruflichen gründen) in linux einzuarbeiten.

und wenn ich schon linux habe, nutze ich wiederum die gelegenheit andere hardwareplattformen kennenzulernen. und überhaupt, x86 ist irgendwie für windows, und windows ist für x86. letzteres ist absolut... gut, es gäbe ja auch noch x64...

mit solaris will ich mich nicht herumkämpfen, zu spezifisch, keine ahnung wo man software für sowas kriegt...? wenn es was gibt, dann wohl meist komerziell und keine "standard"-software, sondern eher für den engineering- oder wissenschaftlichen bereich. bei anderen unixen (z.b. aix, tru64) für andere hw-plattformen ist das möglicherweise noch ein bisschen ausgeprägter, als bei solaris...

linux (und seinen treibern) sei dank konnte ich auch eine creative labs "sound blaster 16 pci", sowie eine usb 2.0 erweiterungkarte einbauen... dann kann man so ziemlich einiges an nicht-sun-hardware einbauen...

;-)


----------

